# Fracino Piccino Mods



## Jonny O (Sep 20, 2020)

I've recently purchased an early model Piccino with rocker switches. I used to have a Gaggia Classic so I'm not against a bit of tinkering to improve the functionality.

I've read that temperature surfing is an issue with these machines and there's no LED indicator for the brew element. I was looking at where I could install one and to me the best location is the group rocker switch. I've found a cheap LED switch and I wanted to know if anybody else has tried this?

The switch is here https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01J3UEFX0/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_fabt1_e4OQFb2M1STHP

Any other mods that people routinely do on these machines?

Another question I'm looking for an answer to is the brew temperature adjustable? I think mine is on the low side, hence wanting the brew element indicator.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Not entirely sure that will work as the switch will bring the light on where you want a indication led to see when the group is heating?

Easy way would be to piggy back a led off the element wiring and mount it in the front of the flat panel underneath?

Look how the little gem has its led lights.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Brew temp is not adjustable as it is controlled by a simple thermostat, yours may be faulty or you may be able to change it to one with a higher temp. It is possible to fit a PID (I have fitted a Rex C-100 to a Piccino in the past), which is a much better way of controlling brew temp.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

90c stat on these as stated above. 3% tolerance so could be 87-93.

Personally I would test or just replace for the cost of them.


----------



## Jonny O (Sep 20, 2020)

You are correct, I was hoping to alter the functionality to be independent of the switch position. Might take a bit of precision tinkering but I hope it could be possible. Failing that, do Fracino supply the LEDs plus metal surround?

I guess I should introduce myself to the Fracino parts department.


----------



## Jonny O (Sep 20, 2020)

Very interesting @Norvin, any ideas how much the Piccino PID mod cost? And was it a professional install or a home effort?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Fitted it myself. Fitting a PID is as straightfoward as fitting one to a Classic or Silvia, the alarm function to control the steam is not needed. I mounted the SSR on the bulkhead near the steam boiler. The components can be bought for about £25 if using a K type thermocouple.


----------



## Jonny O (Sep 20, 2020)

Norvin said:


> Fitted it myself. Fitting a PID is as straightfoward as fitting one to a Classic or Silvia, the alarm function to control the steam is not needed. I mounted the SSR on the bulkhead near the steam boiler. The components can be bought for about £25 if using a K type thermocouple.
> 
> View attachment 47838


 Looks great, £25 would be a bargain to control the new temp that tightly. Do you still have the BOM for the kit? and if there's any fitting guides out there?

One of these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REX-C100-PID-Temperature-Controller-100-240V-40A-SSR-K-Thermocouple-0-400-/164191536154?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## stuarthonda1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow this is interesting, I have a little gem, could this PID work with it being heatxc??


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes, that PID should work, you also need an enclosure and wiring. I don't have any notes on fitting to the Piccino but I remember that it was pretty straightforward, study the wiring diagram to figure out the electrical pick up points.

It is generally thought that it is not really worthwhile to put a PID on a heat exchanger machine although it would be not too difficult to do.


----------



## stuarthonda1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok brilliant gonna have a look into it. Many thanks


----------



## Jonny O (Sep 20, 2020)

Norvin said:


> Fitted it myself. Fitting a PID is as straightfoward as fitting one to a Classic or Silvia, the alarm function to control the steam is not needed. I mounted the SSR on the bulkhead near the steam boiler. The components can be bought for about £25 if using a K type thermocouple.
> 
> View attachment 47838


 I've been trying to pick the components for this. Is there a reason for using a k type thermocouple rather than a pt100 sensor? The man on the internet says thermocouples aren't as good as pt100 sensors. Wondering if it was sensor geometry or some other reason? I think this will be a Christmas holiday project


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Jonny O said:


> I've been trying to pick the components for this. Is there a reason for using a k type thermocouple rather than a pt100 sensor? The man on the internet says thermocouples aren't as good as pt100 sensors. Wondering if it was sensor geometry or some other reason? I think this will be a Christmas holiday project


 The K type are not as accurate as the pt100 but they are easier to find and cheaper. It depends on how much accuracy you need, do you really need to control temp to a fraction of a degree? The kits come with the K type and you can always upgrade to the pt100 at a later date should you feel it necessary.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

@Norvindid you notice measurable improvement after adding the PID or was it just for peace of mind? Wondering whether to do the same on a Piccino


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

oldman said:


> @Norvindid you notice measurable improvement after adding the PID or was it just for peace of mind? Wondering whether to do the same on a Piccino


 I did it because I am an inveterate fiddler and probably did it just for the challenge as up to then I hadn't heard of anyone having done it. I do think that it made a difference and would do it again if I got another.

Fracino make a PID version of the Piccino which is quite a lot more expensive than the standard version. Bella Barista did an evaluation of it, which has our own @DavecUK writing style written all over it. It is here; https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/Fracino-Piccino-PID-coffee-machine-evaluation-v1.pdf

When I sold the machine the buyer asked if I would put it back to standard before sending it out!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Norvin said:


> Fracino make a PID version of the Piccino which is quite a lot more expensive than the standard version. Bella Barista did an evaluation of it, which has our own @DavecUK writing style written all over it. It is here; https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/Fracino-Piccino-PID-coffee-machine-evaluation-v1.pdf


 Well, I don't think Fracino like me very much..... 🤣 and I suspect Elektra like me even less.


----------

